# I give up



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ive been to fort pickens 10 times and produced not 1 fish. I think Im over wading in this cold, windy north wind with no fish to show for. Dont know what to do now.... anybody else having the same problem?? Ive put over 50 hours on the water and I have only seen 2 fish total!!


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

yep, I went about 8 nights in a row all night long and got 4 flounder. Guess its just bad luck or bad timing. I'm done for this year too. Worst year for me in almost 30 years, terrible. So don't feel lonely.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought it was just me.

:thumbdown::no::thumbdown:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I've been having the same luck just seeing small fish with one decent one here and there


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't give up....they will show again. Many still hav'nt made it near the passes...I got 5 lastnite in north chatahatchee bay.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Pay for a charter and learn from the pros


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Dont know about the gigging part of it but for our hook and line fishing has been awesome this year in the pass{pensacola that is}this was a great run for us in deeper water . But has died off a bunch over the last week.We are still catching flounders just a ton of shorts. When the run was strong we were averaging 60-75 fish for a half a day but today and yesterday maybe 20-30 with only 4 out of 25 fish today being over 14" today. All i can say is maybe they are staying deeper around the passes or just time to try some new spots.


----------

